# How's devils lake fishing?



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

thinking about a trip this friday/ saturday to devils lake.what would be the best spot to go to catch walleye and perch? I usually fish black tiger bay and was wondering if there were any other good spots right now in different parts of the lake? what colors are they biting on? and just regular jigs or swedish pimples or what? and the directions to a good fishing spot would be greatly appreciated. if u dont' wanna give it away to everyone you can send me an email at [email protected]
also..........does anyone know of any submerged rock piles, trees, ditches that would be worth trying and the GPS coordinates of them? thanks for the help!!!!!!!!! 
matt


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I know of many who've been doing well off the timber on Black Tiger Bay. We've always had good luck on the access on the SE side, but I haven't ventured up that way yet this year.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Last week the ice was around 12-14 inches, and I'm sure after this week of weather the ice will be real good. I've heard the fishing has been good so far this year. There is a lot of structure where the lake has flooded, so you shouldn't have any problems finding any. 14 feet seems to be the depth right now for Walleye.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

12 to 14 feet is the magic number. The flats are pruducing walleyes not hot and heavy but the ones you catch are a dandys from what I here. I haven't been out since new years day. I am just going by the talk at work. Howards bay and haley's hump area is the place to be I guess.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Had a chance this past weekend to finally get to DL and do some fishing. It was a bust! :eyeroll: A couple of us fished the south end of black tiger. We were marking lots of fish on the Lowrance but just couldn't get anything to bite. Tried the whole package of lures and bait with no luck. Looked like everyone had as much success as we did. Ice is around 20 inches and was some large snow drifts on the ice. Better have four wheel drive if you want to get away from the crowds.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I was out there last weekend and its still been ****ty.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Pretty soft today. If you venture out bring a shovel!!! The snow is deep.


----------

